# Câu hỏi thường gặp về Clo trong bồn tắm nóng



## vtkong

Câu hỏi thường gặp về Clo trong bồn tắm nóng
Chọn một chất khử trùng tốt cho bồn tắm nước nóng của bạn có thể gây nhầm lẫn — có rất nhiều lựa chọn để quyết định! Nếu bạn đang xem xét một số lựa chọn phổ biến nhất, bạn có thể thấy mình đang xem xét clo trong bồn tắm nước nóng. Clo là một lựa chọn rất phổ biến cho hồ bơi và một số chủ sở hữu bồn tắm nước nóng mới có thể không biết nhiều về hiệu quả của nó trong nước spa. Thật tốt, chúng tôi ở đây để trả lời một số câu hỏi thường gặp nhất về clo trong bồn tắm nước nóng !
Điểm chung của brom và clo là gì?
Câu hỏi hay! Brom và clo đến từ cùng một họ chất khử trùng được gọi là halogen. Halogens hoạt động bằng cách tấn công vi khuẩn và các vi sinh vật khác bằng cách sử dụng quá trình oxy hóa, thâm nhập vào cấu trúc tế bào và trung hòa các chất gây ô nhiễm. Phương pháp vệ sinh hiệu quả này khiến chúng được cả hai lựa chọn phổ biến để vệ sinh hồ bơi và spa.
Tại sao clo tác dụng với bình đun nóng kém hơn brom?
Mặc dù là lựa chọn số một cho bể bơi, nhưng clo trong bồn tắm nước nóng kém hiệu quả hơn brom vì nhiệt độ cao trong nước spa. Ngoài ra, clo không ở dạng viên nén và không có tùy chọn giải phóng chậm nên khó bảo quản hơn brom.
Các dạng khác nhau của clo là gì?
Nếu bạn quyết định sử dụng clo trong bồn tắm nước nóng làm chất khử trùng chính trong spa của mình, bạn có một số lựa chọn khác nhau dành cho bạn. Phổ biến nhất là natri dichlor dạng hạt. Di-chlor là loại clo tốt nhất để sử dụng trong các spa mặc dù nó đắt hơn một chút so với các lựa chọn khác. Nó gần như trung tính về độ pH và không cần thêm chất ổn định như axit cyanuric. Mặc dù ý kiến của hầu hết các chuyên gia về bồn tắm nước nóng là tốt nhất chỉ nên sử dụng nó như một chất chống sốc trong bồn tắm nước nóng, nhưng nó khá ổn định ở nhiệt độ cao của nước bồn tắm nước nóng.
Tốt nhất bạn nên mua loại bột này ở dạng mịn để hòa tan nhanh trong nước — các viên lớn có thể mất quá nhiều thời gian để phân hủy và có thể làm hỏng acrylic nếu chúng rơi xuống đáy và làm ố hoặc xước vỏ. Một hạn chế của dichlor là bạn phải kiểm tra nước thường xuyên hơn vì nó không có sẵn trong viên nén giải phóng thời gian hoặc hộp đựng chất làm vệ sinh.
Làm cách nào để thêm clo dạng hạt vào bồn tắm nước nóng của tôi?
Để thêm clo dạng hạt vào nước, đo và cho vào xô nước để hòa tan và sau đó thêm vào spa khi các hạt đã hóa lỏng. Không bao giờ thêm các hóa chất spa khác vào xô để hòa tan các hạt - điều này có thể dẫn đến một số khí khó chịu và / hoặc các tác dụng phụ khó chịu khác.
Muối clo có phải là một lựa chọn cho bồn tắm nước nóng?
Muối Clo là một lựa chọn tốt khác để khử trùng nước bồn tắm nước nóng. Một thiết bị thay thế như ControlOMatic dễ dàng lắp đặt và tạo ra clo từ muối khoáng. Nó có thể được cài đặt mà không cần phải sửa đổi spa và điều chỉnh công nghệ hồ bơi clo muối để sử dụng bồn tắm nước nóng.
Có những loại clo nào trong bồn tắm nước nóng cần tránh?
Đúng! Viên nén Trichlor là một dạng clo trên thị trường rất tốt cho hồ bơi nhưng KHÔNG được khuyến khích sử dụng trong bồn tắm nước nóng. Nó có tính axit cao và hòa tan rất chậm, trở thành vấn đề khi viên thuốc tiếp xúc với vỏ acrylic và tẩy trắng hoặc làm biến màu bề mặt. Nó có thể gây ra một vòng cố định xung quanh đường nước trong bồn tắm nước nóng của bạn.
Một loại khác không được khuyến khích cho bồn tắm nước nóng là canxi hypoclorit (cal-hypo). Nó phổ biến cho các hồ bơi vì nó tương đối rẻ, nhưng cần được ổn định bằng axit cyanuric để nó không bị mất tác dụng trong nhiệt. Nó có nồng độ canxi cao, độ pH cao và có thể để lại cặn trên các bộ phận của máy sưởi, các phụ kiện đường ống dẫn nước và để lại vết ố xung quanh vỏ bồn tắm nước nóng. Tốt hơn bạn nên chi nhiều tiền hơn cho chất khử trùng (dichlor) của bạn hơn là tiết kiệm một ít tiền cho hóa chất nhưng lại làm hỏng thiết bị của bạn.
Tin hay không thì tùy, một số người cố gắng vệ sinh hồ bơi của họ bằng natri hypoclorit hoặc thuốc tẩy gia dụng. Tốt nhất nên để sản phẩm này ra khỏi bồn tắm nước nóng. Nó rất khắc nghiệt với hóa học nước của bạn (đặc biệt là cân bằng độ pH) và có mùi rất nặng.
Nếu tôi đi cùng với clo, tôi nên lưu ý điều gì?
Nếu bạn chọn clo trên brom, bạn sẽ cần phải kiểm tra hóa học nước thường xuyên hơn (2-4 lần một tuần) để đảm bảo rằng mức chất khử trùng của bạn không bị giảm. Nếu không, bạn sẽ dễ bị vi khuẩn phát triển dẫn đến ngứa da hoặc đỏ mắt khi tắm.
Tôi muốn mức clo nào trong bồn tắm nước nóng của mình?
Bạn muốn mức độ của mình duy trì trong khoảng 1,5-30 ppm trong bồn tắm nước nóng. Bạn có thể tốn thời gian nếu chọn clo làm chất khử trùng, nhưng khi sử dụng đúng cách, nó có thể giữ cho nước của bạn sạch và trong.

nguyendunga3的個人資料 - 灣熱網 Bay Area Hot
http://www.yahaosi.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=2389725
提示信息 -  安徽公务员考试论坛_安徽事业单位招聘_合肥/六安/蚌埠/淮南人事考试网-【尚优公考】 -  Powered by Discuz!
http://www.51xiaoguotu.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=2050634
http://www.guochanba5.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=331888
http://bbs.fytxonline.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=2909634
http://bbs.ftbj.net/home.php?mod=space&uid=162779
https://go.aupeopleweb.com.au/home.php?mod=space&uid=201787
http://www.4kquan.com/space-uid-598157.html
http://bigapple.idv.tw/discuz/home.php?mod=space&uid=654576
http://bbs.vrcore.org/home.php?mod=space&uid=289344
http://ffskybbsjp.azurewebsites.net/home.php?mod=space&uid=5282788
http://www.szltgd.com/space-uid-150988.html
https://londoncn.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1209913
http://www.ccwin.cn/space-uid-3870962.html
http://ccitymusic.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=391103
http://powshow.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=399055
http://xuekegu.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=39136
http://www.bbs.91tata.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=2075248
http://awaker.info/home.php?mod=space&uid=1034220
http://www.fndtech.com/bbs/home.php?mod=space&uid=791448
http://www.0510365.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1975476
http://xixia.longdurc.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1829
http://www.johnsonclassifieds.com/user/profile/2034894
http://www.brigantesrl.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=2165766
https://unsplash.com/@nguyendunga3
https://www.codecademy.com/profiles/nguyendunga3
https://impression3d.laposte.fr/fr/utilisateurs/nguyendunga3
https://answers.informer.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=christensenantonsen8511
http://shaboxes.com/author/nguyendunga3/
https://hero.osclass.me/user/profile/131609
http://voberhaat.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=42132
http://amlakparnian.ir/author/nguyendunga3/
https://www.transtats.bts.gov/exit..../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://ussur-kedr.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
https://nguyendunga3.livejournal.com/profile
http://answers.codelair.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://bitcoinmoney.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://www.feedbooks.com/user/6443397/profile
http://www.marhabaholidays.co.ke/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1307480
http://kosmetikinstitut-milla.de/user/nguyendunga3/
https://www.theverge.com/users/francklutz06
http://olga-welling.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://polimentosroberto.com.br/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1294389
https://www.inventables.com/users/dalefields8591
https://www.viki.com/users/francklutz06todqgg_996/about
https://gitlab.cs.tufts.edu/nguyendunga3
http://science.ipt.pw/ads/user/profile/51469
http://als.anits.edu.in/members/nguyendunga36/
https://yarnews163.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://laser.inf.ethz.ch/2015/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1114659
https://www.pcb.its.dot.gov/PageRed.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://www.atlasobscura.com/users/5416f1e9-d3bb-46a7-ab2d-94bd055fb235
http://dreempics.com/user/nguyendunga3/
http://web.sfusd.edu/Services/research_public/Lists/Sample Copy/DispForm.aspx?ID=328049
http://daf.csulb.edu/cgi-bin/rd.pl?.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://guia.clarin.com/nguyendunga3/usuario
http://www.studiolegalecentore.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1983542
http://pattinson-fan.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://beautyinfo.eu/user/nguyendunga3/
http://www.fivedollarclassifieds.com/user/profile/81028
http://danlabecki.ca/bodylit1/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=128417
http://www.articledude.com/classifieds/user/profile/200422
https://historyhub.history.gov/exte.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://bbs.now.qq.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=348427
https://www.encarrot.com/author/nguyendunga3/
http://biologplace.com/user/profile/194426
http://wd.ua/user/nguyendunga3/
https://colorado.budtrader.com/author/nguyendunga3/
http://imfl.sci.pfu.edu.ru/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=forumprofile;u=1120042
http://3drus.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga3
http://www.bsaa.edu.ru/bitrix/rk.ph.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://www.menorcadillo.net/author/nguyendunga3/
http://www.discoverbits.in/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
https://www.instructables.com/member/nguyendunga3/
http://truckcamvideos.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://crystalise.co.za/dev/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=133796
http://gel-nail-polish.co.uk/user/profile/14486
https://visual.ly/users/francklutz06todqgg/portfolio
https://magic-tricks.ru/user/nguyendunga3


----------



## Aarlochord

This is available in doses of 5 milligrams (mg), 10 mg, and 20 mg. Daily: A 5-mg tablet with brand pricing starting from $50 per tablet. Generic tadalafil: A 20-mg tablet starting at $2 per tablet and higher doses starting at $25 per tablet. 
 cialis farmacia espana


----------



## Aarlochord

That is a beautiful photo with very good lighting :-D 
?Cialis funciona! Y si, ?esta clinicamente probado! 
Ya lo dijimos, pero vale la pena volver a mencionarlo, <a href=Comprar Cialis 5 mg Online en Farmacia España (2022)>Cialis</a> es la unica pastilla para la disfuncion erectil clinicamente probada que funciona hasta 36 horas. Este medicamento ya ha sido sometido a multiples investigaciones clinicas que demostraron su capacidad para ayudar a mejorar la ereccion de los pacientes en un estudio controlado mediante placebo. El resultado fue que en un universo de mas de 700 pacientes, el 88% informo una mejora significativa en su ereccion. 
cialis generico en farmacias fisicas
citax 20 mg precio
cialis para que sirve
farmacia spain 24
cialis comprar


Excellent depth  
Cialis 5 mg precio en Farmacia - Tadalafil diario 2.5mg/5 mg/10mg 
?Todos pueden tomar <a href=Comprar Cialis 5 mg Online en Farmacia España (2022)>Cialis</a>? 
Siempre debe consultar con su medico primero, pero podemos decir de antemano que las personas que usan nitratos (nitroglicer) o bloqueadores alfa no deben tomar Cialis. 
Онлайн казино Pin-Up Casino ᐉ ТОП Игры!


----------

